# Trigger question: 92FS vs 92A1



## j3sterX (May 6, 2011)

Hi all, brand new to guns and this forum. I am highly considering the 92A1 as my first handgun. However, the range only has the 92FS for rent, which I shot today. Loved the feel of the 92FS, but the trigger pull felt a bit iffy toward the end of the squeeze. Do all variations of the 92 have the same trigger pull? If so, is there anything to remedy it? The trigger is not a deal-breaker, but I feel it's a good idea to be informed before I buy. Thanks in advance! :smt033


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Individual trigger feel is going to vary from gun to gun depending on number of rounds fired and level of care and maintenance etc., most rental guns see lots of rounds, but little maintenance. So....what does that mean? Probably that the triggers will be very similar but could still be somewhat different. To the best of my knowledge, the trigger mechanics did not change between the 92FS and the 92A1.

Who knows, a little oil & cleaning on the rental gun could have improved it's characteristics...


----------



## j3sterX (May 6, 2011)

Ah yea i didn't even think about that. Makes sense since the glock I fired at that range looked and shot like it was dirty as hell. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## haycreek (Jun 30, 2011)

Install a "D" [16 pound} hammer mainspring, and the heavy double action trigger pull will feel better. Some folks do that.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have eight 92s. There is some slight variation in some of them. Itw ill vary from specimen to specimen.

One of my compact 92s did not have the best trigger. I had some extra hammers. I swapped the hammer with an extra one. At that point, the trigger pull matched the others.

So, quite often it is just some issues with the hammer and/or sear.

Some have better pulls than others.

Check the SA pull in the store - and if they have more than 1, compare them. Get the one you like the best


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

"a bit iffy toward the end of the squeeze" can you be a little more specific? A bit iffy as in takeup in single action? If in single action you should have a little takeup to the wall and a very crisp break. My double action is smooth but longggg.


----------

